# My class ring came in!!!!



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm so happy!! Some of you know I had a lot of trouble with my school and the company trying to get it. Well, they got it fixed! They put the right side design and I got the right size now. Here's some pictures I know they aren't very clear. I took them with my phone because they looked even worse when I tried it with the camera. The first picture is my name and then music notes (yes, I am a band geek). The second picture is it on my hand (and yes, I have fat fingers). The third picture is the other side has EELS at the top and 2016 at the bottom (Eels is our school mascot).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is so cool and such a good feeling isn't it?

I have had my class ring since high school of course and my daughter was wearing my ring before she got hers, then she lost the stone in it. I am so bummed. It was very expensive. Had the year I graduated in the middle with stars all around it. I would love to get it back or get a new stone in it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice ring


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I'm sorry about your ring Lori. I'm not going to lie, mine was well $250. It's because of the gold band. I got the cheapest I could. I would have gotten silver, but it didn't look good with my birthstone. Maybe you can take yours to a jewler and they can fix it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice Kayla!
Definately will be a cherished keepsake too; Mine was the cheapest my parents could get...silver with my schools stone color and my name engraved on the inside, I still have it...20 years later


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice, glad you finally got it!

I love mine - I searched and searched for one that *didn't* look like a typical class ring, lol. I found one at JC Penny - much like this one except it has two sideways hearts on either side of the stone so the text is more on the side of the band. http://personalizedjewelry.jcpenney.com/Style/StartConfig?productId=85&cat=class rings&catid=3


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A small word of advice! Don't give it to a boyfriend! They will always lose it! If you have to give a token, buy a cheap ring! 
This comes from experience! Many yrs. ago, in the dark ages before computers, cell phones and big screen tv's, I graduated
from High School. I gave my ring to a boy and 2 days later, he lost it. I was devastated. Hey, I worked hard to earn that $52 
back in 1978! (min. wage was like $1.78 an hr!).. So, hang on to it!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Goats Rock, you are so right.

I know when my son got his nad he gave it to a girl, she too lost it. He was able to get it replaced because we paid the extra for a lifetime loss warrenty.

My daughter always said she did NOT want one from a boyfriend and she never gave hers to him. She new what we went through with the girl loosing her brothers. 

I don't remember what mine cost but it was in well 81 when I bought it as a Junion. It was pretty cheap other then the stone. 

Kayla, I was thinking of talking to the ring company and see about getting the stone replaced. I wonder if they are going to need the paperwork?  That was way before the computes.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My mom told me the same thing. Which, I would never give it away to a boy because I don't date, but I can't risk having it lost. I think we have a lifetime warranty on it, not sure. Still, I don't want to have to wait another 4-6 weeks for the 3rd one to come in.


----------

